# ODNR Open House Scheduled for Cowan Lake Management Options



## bbsoup

*ACTON LAKE ALSO NOW!!*The ODNR says in a news release that they wish to "educate lake users and community members on a proposed lake management plan for Cowan Lake"! Hopefully this means they are close to implementing a new 10 HP rule.
Here's the link http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&sqi=2&ved=0CDoQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ohiodnr.com%2Fhome_page%2FNewsReleases%2Ftabid%2F18276%2FEntryId%2F3081%2FOpen-House-Scheduled-for-Cowan-Lake-Management-Options.aspx&ei=ztKqUN_tGoWQyQGvqYD4Bg&usg=AFQjCNEMitAWy3G31jGYfxsD-ygUOgORTg&sig2=iShauC950696ZEBJAdBWWQ
No, the state still doesn't say definitively here that motors over 10 HP will be allowed on Cowan, but they seem to really understand that such a rule would benefit many of us greatly. The proposal would "allow watercraft powered by more than 10 horsepower to access the lake, provided that they only operate at idle speed."
If you want to go: "The Cowan Lake Management Open House is scheduled to be held from 7-8:30 p.m. on Wednesday, Dec. 12 at the Moyer Community Room, located at 69 N. South St., Wilmington."


----------



## Bostonwhaler10

Idle speed. They could make a fortune if the ticket everyone who breaks this rule.


----------



## bowdog45

I've got nothing against fishing for cash, but the _reason_ these guys don't want to use their kickers is because they need to get to where they're going _quickly_.

I've been on the lake when the Friday night bass tourneys were being run...... _supposed_ to be "trolling motor only"....... and that was the case pulling away from the ramp........ then, when they were sure there were no watercraft officials watching........ it was katy bar the door.

If you think these guys are going to follow the "idle only" rule, I've got some land in Florida for you cheap.


----------



## bbsoup

Come on bd45. I'm not even gonna go and pick apart your post, but really, you seem to have very little faith in your fellow man. We just wanna fish, man.


----------



## Kickinbass91

I think it should stay how it is 9.9 limit the lake isn't that big use your trolling motor or get a kicker simple as that. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bowdog45

Again, just relaying what I witnessed in person on Cowan this summer, several times........... for me, seeing is believing. 

I'm NOT throwing ALL fisherman with big motors under the bus.......... just the ones that DO NOT follow the rules..........(and I'm surely not saying you're part of that ilk BB)....... there WERE a handful of guys fishing those tourneys that DID go trolling motor only. BUT....... they were the EXCEPTION, not the rule.

As far as your statement about "just wanting to fish" I offer that there are DOZENS of bodies of water, within an hours drive of Cowan, that offer unlimited hp................ I just don't buy into the idea that a guy shouldn't/couldn't use a kicker or trolling motor if you just HAVE to fish Cowan Lake. The idle rule will not work, nor will it be enforced, especially now that wildlife funds are to be hamstrung by sequestration.........

How will federal budget sequestration affect fish and wildlife conservation and boating safety? 

The Budget Control Act of 2011 requires that 7.6% of the nation&#8217;s Wildlife and Sport Fish Restoration Programs and Boating Safety Trust Fund&#8212;collectively called the Trust Funds&#8212;be &#8220;sequestered&#8221; or withheld from distribution to the states. The Trusts Funds are currently considered mandatory, non-discretionary funds. Sequestration would equate to a loss of $74 million to states in FY2013.

The Trust Funds are the collection of excise taxes paid by industry to the federal government from the purchase of bows and arrows; guns and ammunition; fishing tackle and equipment; and motorboat fuel.

State DNR offices just will NOT have the funds or manpower they've been afforded BY sportsmen in the past to enforce this type of restriction.


----------



## jbm_11

The lake is plenty big enough for the idle only rule. If your concerned about rule breakers, then start patrolling the lake more often. Once the ofenders see the ODNR there more often, they will think twice about moving the throttle up.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Salmonid

most big boats with a kicker can do about 8-10 MPH, while if Im idle only, in my 19 ft'r, I have to do less then 5 MPH, if I was tourny guy, id certainly spend some cash and get a kicker if getting there in a hurry was my deal. In other words the kicker guys will be the ones waking all us Idle guys...LOL

pS I have a kicker I use for Cowan and Acton but its a pain in the rump to set up so I'll certainly use the big motor at Cowan if this passes. 

Now we need to get it this way for Acton.....

Salmonid


----------



## jbm_11

There aint nothin like spending a bunch of money on a nice bass boat with a nice new motor only to find out that you"have" to get a kicker motor and scew up your new rig just to new able to fish local lakes because of a couple tourney guys want to break the rules. In most cases the tourney director has the authority to DQ any participant due to a rule infraction. Maybe the ODNR needs to revoke the ramp permits if it continues to happen.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gabassman

I was fishing those Friday night tourneys up until several people started using their big motors to idle. I found it unfair to the rest of us following the rules so I complained to the tourney director Steve Green. Steve is a good guy and he did bring it up at the next tourney but people seemed to just ignore it. He probably should've enforced it more but he didn't want to upset people. I would be willing to bet that if he had DQ'd someone it would've made other people think twice. I'm in favor of the idle speed idea for Cowan, I'm on a fixed income so I can't afford a kicker nor the gas to haul my boat all over the state just to be able to enjoy time on the water. I live in Wilmington so it's just a short drive to the lake but I'm limited on where I can fish and how long I can be out there.


----------



## StumpHawg

gabassman said:


> I was fishing those Friday night tourneys up until several people started using their big motors to idle. I found it unfair to the rest of us following the rules so I complained to the tourney director Steve Green. Steve is a good guy and he did bring it up at the next tourney but people seemed to just ignore it. He probably should've enforced it more but he didn't want to upset people. I would be willing to bet that if he had DQ'd someone it would've made other people think twice. I'm in favor of the idle speed idea for Cowan, I'm on a fixed income so I can't afford a kicker nor the gas to haul my boat all over the state just to be able to enjoy time on the water. I live in Wilmington so it's just a short drive to the lake but I'm limited on where I can fish and how long I can be out there.


Same here, why not make it a all idle speed no matter what engine ur packing on the fair side


----------



## Legend killer

Isn't CC like a short drive from Cowan? Just go there.


----------



## Legend killer

jbm_11 said:


> The lake is plenty big enough for the idle only rule. If your concerned about rule breakers, then start patrolling the lake more often. Once the ofenders see the ODNR there more often, they will think twice about moving the throttle up.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


With cutbacks there is no one patrolling. I think it would be hard to make a citizens arrest.


----------



## jbm_11

At what point did I say I didnt know the motor restictions?? Also, if a lake small enough is electric only and I want to fish it...then trolling motor it is. The only thing with cowan and a ton of other ohio lakes is thay they are by far large enough for idle only and I think the ODNR is starting to figure that out. Honestly, I say screw the HP limits, I say have a speed limit. If the ODNR can start "clocking" watercrafts just like law enforcement, they could stand to make a lot of money from violators. Takes the whole "i was only on idle"...but going 15mph out of the debate. Hope this makes u a little less confused montagc....i like the little faces though, there cute.





montagc said:


> This statement makes no sense. 10 horse restrictions are already in place. Either get a boat with a kicker or don't, but don't pass blame onto others because you didn't know the restrictions on lakes that prevent you from using your big motor on it.
> 
> Personally, I'd be fine with idle only on motors over 10hp, but the 9.9 guys (like me) should be able to put all 10 screamin ponies to the water!




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishslyme

There are several lakes in southwest Ohio where you can run big h.p. boats. The only lakes that are restricted to 10 h.p. are Cowan and Acton. I've seen big boats fire up the big motor on Stonelick which is electric only. This lack of respect for restrictions is why it needs to stay the same as it is. Keep your big boats and big motors off these lakes unless you use a 10 h.p. kicker or electric only.


----------



## StumpHawg

Good question for everybody, is the restrictions on these 10hp max lakes for erosion control or speed control? Electric only lakes I understand but hp limit lakes I want some info, Thanks for any info with facts


----------



## Lowell H Turner

As far as making a "citizen`s arrest", you might be surprized how admissable high quality cell phone photos are of offenses, OHXXXXX registration numbers and faces and license plate numbers, backgrounds, witnesses, time of day, ect, ect.


----------



## jbm_11

Again, no where in my post was I complaining....the point that I was making is the lake is large enough for an idle only rule for big motors. Just as many other 9.9 lakes in ohio, I feel many of them are large enough for an idle only rule. Also how many boats use the 9.9 lakes that have a 9.9 sticker on a 20hp motor. There is violators either way. Some going to fast during idle and some swapping decals on smaller outboards.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Craphead

I do not believe the problem will be so much with the fishermen as it will be with the "pleasure boaters". That idle speed will be novel to them until they can get drinks made then it will be off to the races. They will get frustrated dodging idling fisherman and start washing them down. Park Rangers do not have a boat, nor the time to patrol the lake. The Division of Watercraft is now responsible for patrolling the lake and their region is even bigger than the parks region which covers Cowan, Ceasars Creek and at least 60 miles of the Little Miami bike trail. Now, you can try to patrol this yourself but that will lead to more problems. I don't pretend to know what the answer is but I think one is needed before any changes are made.


----------



## Salmonid

I agree that a few will be pushing the limits but that happens everywhere. At Cowan if anyone opens it up, the whole lake can see it and yup a quality smart phone with pictures of even there wake would show them in violation and an after the fact talking to from park/watercraft officials. I am all about the lake opening up to idle speed even though I do have a kicker since my tax dollars are paying for it. Its a haul but I may try to hit the meeting, if anyone else from Dayton is interested in going let me know. ( Rob??) 

Salmonid


----------



## Rodeoinforeight

StumpHawg said:


> Good question for everybody, is the restrictions on these 10hp max lakes for erosion control or speed control? Electric only lakes I understand but hp limit lakes I want some info, Thanks for any info with facts


I think they are in place for the geniuses that have no idea what is hiding just under the surface there, there are some good size trees, old docks, stumps, and logs. I like the 10 hp rule, we have a 9.9 kicker, and I would rather not have the flood gates open of allowing idle speed only boats. It's crowded enough as it is.


----------



## fished-out

I fish Cowan every year for two days using my 225 at idle speed as part of the Fishing Has no Boundaries charity event. They allow it for safety reasons in case one of the disabled folks needs to get to shore in a medical emergency (it's amazing how many dirty looks I get from regulars at the lake, even after they find out what's going on).

You can see a good portion of the lake from the shore line, the marina, etc. No one in their right minds would run this lake wide open given the clear lines of sight--and if they did, they'd get caught and photographed by one of the many sailboat folks, small boats, shore fishermen, etc, especially if they're a multiple offender, as these folks would tend to be.

My view--much ado about nothing. Let's be honest--I don't think most of the fishermen worried about this change are really all that worried about wake violators. If I was them, I'd be more worried about the additional competition for prime fishing areas and I think that's the underlying driver for this debate.


----------



## Lewzer

Photos sent to the ODNR do not do squat. Here are West Branch violaters of the whole west end no wake zone. I have many, many, many more pictures of other violaters on home computer.

Yes, this guy is running idle. yea right. One could see the registration numbers before shinking them down to fit the photo gallery.










And so is this one:









And this one didn't give a damn either:











and another:











When I try to slow them down by making arm motions, I usually get the finger.


----------



## fished-out

Apples to oranges. Cowan would be ENTIRELY no wake--no ifs, ands, or buts. West Branch--I've fished that lake to, as well as most of the lakes in Ohio. Violators everywhere, and of every rule. However, I've also seen boats stopped and ticketed on East Fork in the no wake zone, patrol boats, etc. If enough folks complain to Division of Watercraft, DNR, etc., things happen.


----------



## ranger373v

Bostonwhaler10 said:


> Idle speed. They could make a fortune if the ticket everyone who breaks this rule.


LMAO tickets? give me one day at caesars creek with a box of ticket books....ill solve the cash problem for st marys...


----------



## ranger373v

yeah it seams no matter where you go you get violators, lakes at night, no wake zones... like by the bridge at caesars, the long no wake zone at rockey fork..untill more officers get out and patrol people are always going to try and break the rules.


----------



## Legend killer

ranger373v said:


> yeah it seams no matter where you go you get violators, lakes at night, no wake zones... like by the bridge at caesars, the long no wake zone at rockey fork..untill more officers get out and patrol people are always going to try and break the rules.


With budget cuts it will not get any better. Making a hp restricted lake into a idle only lake with unlimited hp is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Salmonid

Ranger, funny you mentioned RF as the upper end has a LONG No Wake to get back in there, anyways in one of my catfish tourneys we counted like 25 bass boats ( a bass tourney that day) all hammering all the way through it, it was a joke but quite entertaining as they would hammer up in there and then finally shut it down after hearing THUDS across the lake, of course there is only like 2 bouys there showing it so its easy to miss if your not familliar with the lake, ( lake is at least 1/2 mile wide at that point).they need more bouys there. 
Salmonid


----------



## Lewzer

> Apples to oranges.


I disagree. it doesn't matter if the whole lake is idle only or not. I've taken pictures of idiots on Nimisila open it wide up with their big gas motor and that's an electric only lake on the entire lake. 

5-7 years ago I would see two ODNR /ranger or Sheriff boats on West Branch patrolling on a regular basis. I haven't seen one on West Branch in about 4 years. No money, no patrolling.

I have no dog in this fight as I will probably never make it to Cowan and the MCWD will hopefully never allow bigger motors on their 9.9 lakes. 
I did fish Pymatuning for a week the first time this year but I borrowed a 9.9 so I could do it legally.


----------



## fallen513

Cowan's tiny.


Make it a No-HP.


----------



## fished-out

Not a bad idea given the wakes I saw the 9.9's throwing when I've been there. They throw a bigger wake than I do at 60, especially when they're strapped to a 16' boat. Also saw some "9.9's" that clearly weren't--evenrude and johnson 15's with 9.9 decals. If we're not going to open it to all motors at idle, I say make it all electric.


----------



## brn2fsh

Cool! All electric it is then. Well, what happened at the meeting?


----------



## StumpHawg

fished-out said:


> Not a bad idea given the wakes I saw the 9.9's throwing when I've been there. They throw a bigger wake than I do at 60, especially when they're strapped to a 16' boat. Also saw some "9.9's" that clearly weren't--evenrude and johnson 15's with 9.9 decals. If we're not going to open it to all motors at idle, I say make it all electric.


X2, I have a small boat and a bass boat with no kickers Used them both at that lake and can tell you that idle only is best no matter what size ur packing. My small boat took a beating from them boys waking in a 9.9HP boat using those computer chips they put in engines nowadays


----------



## ranger373v

Salmonid said:


> Ranger, funny you mentioned RF as the upper end has a LONG No Wake to get back in there, anyways in one of my catfish tourneys we counted like 25 bass boats ( a bass tourney that day) all hammering all the way through it, it was a joke but quite entertaining as they would hammer up in there and then finally shut it down after hearing THUDS across the lake, of course there is only like 2 bouys there showing it so its easy to miss if your not familliar with the lake, ( lake is at least 1/2 mile wide at that point).they need more bouys there.
> Salmonid


Yeah i agree...but if people read the sign( and i suggest you do on a forien lake) it says no wake. Theres 2 big humps ar rf..one by the ramp in the gulf...one out by the damn 100 yards off shore( heading towards island) only a foot under water... and also the north shore creek...


----------



## brn2fsh

Well, what happened? Is Cowan now an electric only lake, or is it unlimited hp?


----------



## StumpHawg

Still not settled, email Division of Watercraft with opinions or thoughts on Cowan and it might be settled by spring fishing


----------



## StumpHawg

Well I'm hearing news coming to Cowan!


----------



## Wmbuckeye557

I hope they don't change this, there are plenty of large motor lakes in this area. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crappiedude

I bet it changes and if it does, I bet the world won't come to an end. It will still be a fun lake to fish. It will just be a little easier for some of us to move around on.


----------



## jeepguyjames

crappiedude said:


> I bet it changes and if it does, I bet the world won't come to an end. It will still be a fun lake to fish. It will just be a little easier for some of us to move around on.


the lakes edges will erode away....sail boaters will be killed....and the lake completely fished out......better start preping, the end of cowan as we know it is at hand.....the mayan calander said so........ Im with you crappiedude, seems alot to do about nothing.......just pass it all ready


----------



## skeeter88

Why is everyone upset with the possible of idle only for big motor it doesn't hurt or harbor anyone's fishing. I for one would love to fish the lake without the possible of my Battery running down just the thought someone going wide open scares others and that would scare me as well if i had my grandson on with me. But if  the boater respect the idle only everything would be great. The sail boater scare me because I've came across the lake with my trolling motor an almost been run into I'm not saying every sail boater just the ones that are learning how to sail but most of the time it OK. I think it time for changes the lake is big enough


----------



## sporto

As far as tournys go I've fished in my club for over 30 yrs and we fish some idle only lakes as well as lots of lakes with very large no wake area like above howard road on Alum and Salt Fork. It's real simple in our tournaments, if you get cited by a cop you're disqualified or anyone that sees you protests you and you're disqualified. Plus we have a standing rule that there is absolutely no passing in a no wake zone, everyone that fishes is made very aware of the rules and the consequences....


----------



## Wmbuckeye557

I just like the lack of large numbers of boats. The lakes pretty decent fishing, but I'm not to excited for the extra pressure. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sporto

montagc said:


> In case you werent aware, you have to give way to a vessel under sail in that scenario.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine[/QUOTE
> 
> You're right about giving way to a sail boat and this is the perfect example of most people assuming the intent of the other boater/driver, etc. We get all upset thinking: that so-and-so cut me off or whatever, without even taking into considereation, was it intentional? was I in the wrong? maybe it was just a misunderstanding....


----------



## Rob

It was intentional. Those sailboat guys out there are brutal !! They will follow you when trolling, cut in front of you, and everything Inbetween! Even so, my vote is to keep it a 9.9 lake. It's just too small to open it up to everyone.


----------



## crappiedude

Rob said:


> *It was intentional*. Those sailboat guys out there are brutal !! They will follow you when trolling, cut in front of you, and everything Inbetween! Even so, my vote is to keep it a 9.9 lake. It's just too small to open it up to everyone.


I have to agree. They are an angry bunch. These are clearly some rude people.
I have been anchored and had sail boat all but run me over. I know it was intentional because they were cussing me telling me I was in their way. They didn't care I was in the spot long before they were on the water.

I was towing a guy in one day who broke down at the far end of the lake we had maybe a 25' rope between us. A guy in a sail boat decided tried go between us. What a jerk.

Last year, I had a woman in a sail boat miss me by just a few feet. She then preceded to tell me she had the right of way because I had a motor on my boat....I was anchored. I belive I referenced her to a female dog and gave her several ideas of what she she could do.

The laws are pretty clear. 

Overtaking
(OAC 1501:47-2-13)
Any vessel overtaking another shall keep out of the way of the vessel being overtaken. 
What this means is if he is going faster than you...he has to give way.
If you don't think its intentional, you're kidding yourself.


----------



## crappiedude

jeepguyjames said:


> the lakes edges will erode away....*sail boaters will be killed*....*and the lake completely fished out*......better start preping, the end of cowan as we know it is at hand.....the mayan calander said so........ Im with you crappiedude, seems alot to do about nothing.......just pass it all ready


I'm okay with all of this. No problem at all


----------



## AEFISHING

I think they should make it a canoe only lake! Just pass the no wake thing already. DNR could probably make some quick cash the first few years for the guys that don't obey it. The guys that have a need for speed won't go there anyways and yes plenty of fisherman have a need for speed in there boats.


----------



## skeeter88

*I'm not saying sail boats are a problem I'm just saying if we can idle across we could avoid any situation that might happen in the future. I'm all for the sail boat being there I would say that it cowan best money maker with them there and I for one would not want to see Cowan loose any money. But if you want the DNR to patrol the lake so be it. If their are a lot of tickets being handed out then lift the idling *


----------



## crappiedude

montagc said:


> Crappie dude, all your examples show you were in the right, and the law you cited does exist. There is also a law though that says powered boats under way must give way to a sailing vessel, *unless being overtaken*.
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


"*unless being overtaken*" are the key words.

Honestly, I just don't let it bother me any more. I just go fishing and no matter what you do in life there always seems to be a few bad apples around try to share their misery with the rest of us.
I have fished that lake since the mid 70's. It can be a fun lake to fish. Weather the law passes or not, I'll still go there. I think a few more people will try Cowan if they lift the hp limit but once the novelty wears off, it will be about the same pressure as usual. 
I do hope they make the change.


----------



## Salmonid

When Im at Acton or Cowan, i am in a big boat but usually drifting with the wind so technically, Im am NOT under power and the sailboaters are always yelling at me to move out of there way... hmmmm, I can move my big 19 ft deep V real fast with a trolling motor.... after I drop it in and find the remote etc. 


Just sayin...It would be nice to be able to fire up the big motor to quickly get out of there way if need be but right now, Im not able to do that


I have kicker but usually troll over to the upwind bank then drift. I also hope they allow the bigger motors.

Salmonid


----------



## AEFISHING

crappiedude said:


> "*unless being overtaken*" are the key words.
> 
> Honestly, I just don't let it bother me any more. I just go fishing and no matter what you do in life there always seems to be a few bad apples around try to share their misery with the rest of us.
> I have fished that lake since the mid 70's. It can be a fun lake to fish. Weather the law passes or not, I'll still go there. I think a few more people will try Cowan if they lift the hp limit but once the novelty wears off, it will be about the same pressure as usual.
> I do hope they make the change.


I always try to run over crappie dude when I see him on a lake. He is usually catching fish or maybe that is jgj, I can never seem to find him.


----------



## bbsoup

Here is another chance to weigh in on the subject. The DNR is also considering opening Acton up to more users (how else can you put it?...and to me that says a lot). Here's the link: http://www2.ohiodnr.com/news/post/open-house-scheduled-for-acton-lake-management-options.aspx
I haven't fished at Acton since I was a kid, but if they implement this change there, I will definitely make a few trips up this year. It is truly exciting to think that there may may a whole slew of lakes throughout the state now that might get this change. That's only speculation, of course, but I for one believe the DNR would be showing dynamic and effective management by making the change STATEWIDE.


----------



## crappiedude

AEFISHING said:


> I always try to run over crappie dude when I see him on a lake. He is usually catching fish or maybe that is jgj, I can never seem to find him.


You just come over to see the "big screen" JGJ and Luke catch all the fish.


----------



## jeepguyjames

crappiedude said:


> You just come over to see the "big screen" JGJ and Luke catch all the fish.


Luke is my guide.....usually just cost me mcdonalds for a good day of fishing he untangles my lines.....gets me unsnagged.....and puts me on fish.....what a kid.....surprised you dont have a sat antenna hooked up so you can watch the game....that screens bigger than my tv


----------



## jeepguyjames

AEFISHING said:


> I always try to run over crappie dude when I see him on a lake. He is usually catching fish or maybe that is jgj, I can never seem to find him.


 ninja fisherman......


----------



## crappiedude

jeepguyjames said:


> Luke is my guide.....*usually just cost me mcdonalds for a good day of fishing*


He's getting big, I bet he can eat ALOT of McDonalds.


----------



## jeepguyjames

crappiedude said:


> He's getting big, I bet he can eat ALOT of McDonalds.


Bigger than mom and pops......aint cheap


----------



## jeepguyjames

Any word on where this no wake stuff stands?


----------

